# Few pics over the last few days



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I just got this color morph gar 2 days ago. About 11.5"


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Pbass is _Shinin'_


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Pbass Chillin


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

how many gals you got them in


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

All fish are in 240g

Orange Pike stretching


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Wolf Fish


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Dwarf Green Pike in a 10g


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry about the flash glare


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Great L. Ocullatus.... Thats a great looking specimen indeed. around 10 inches im geusing?

Great looking Cichla Ocellaris to... atleast i think they are, i think i see a small Ocellus showing threw the last Bar..









great fish..your Cichla are fed Live fish, i can tell. great fish man.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

them peacock fight alot?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Great L. Ocullatus.... Thats a great looking specimen indeed. around 10 inches im geusing?
> 
> Great looking Cichla Ocellaris to... atleast i think they are, i think i see a small Ocellus showing threw the last Bar..
> 
> ...


None of the fish have ever been fed feeders while I've owned them. I've had the PBass since they were about 1.25"(now about 10") Pike since he was about 2" (now about 8"-9"). Like I said earlier I just got the gar a few days ago and it is about 11.5", I haven't got him to eat yet but he will conform to the others. Had Wolf from about 2.5" (now about 8"). Cichlidgeek ID'd my PBass as Monos, I take his word on it. The Pbass never fight, occasional chases and flaring but no damage done to each other.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice bass


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...nice collection...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Great L. Ocullatus.... Thats a great looking specimen indeed. around 10 inches im geusing?
> ...


 how the hell are you keeping them Fat? (the peacocks) did you feed them befor the pic was taken?

also, I think i see an ocellus... i could be wrong but i think there is one on One of them.. thats is an Instant shot telling you Ocellaris.. and the Clean body with even stripes of black.... But Brian is the man for sure...

if those are true monos.. those are the most Over weight monos i have ever seen...

great Pikes... that gar is a treasure aswell.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

All fish in the tank are fed Hikari Cichlid Gold, Hikari Floating Sticks, Freeze Dried Krill, and occasionally raw fish/scallops. Also in the tank are a 6.5" Green Terror and a 12" Gold Clown Knife and a 10" Common Pleco(he eats wafers/scraps) I always feed once a day, some times twice. I can't remember if I had fed them before the pic was taken, I usually feed them while I'm taking the pic though, get's them all over on one side of the tank.


----------

